# Shell Dwelling Cichlids



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if my question would go here or on the cichlid area, but I wanted to restock my 29g tank with shell dwelling cichlids, I find them pretty adorable.
The 3 i heard about, which are pretty attractive are
Neolamprologus "daffodil"
Cyps [non jumbo] and Paracyps
I haven't been able to find much about them though
I wanna know if they can be mixed, if they can't be mixed and I can only get a one specie, which one is best, how many do I get and such
Please and Thank you


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

Daffodils are not shell dwelling spawners I have a tank full of daffidils now from two, last count is around 19 or so. They are easy breeders. If you want a nice looking shell dwellers go for leleupi's they are nice looking and great color and dont need alot of space just remember to use a light substrate to keep there color and alot of shells.Good luck


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

rift lake said:


> Daffodils are not shell dwelling spawners I have a tank full of daffidils now from two, last count is around 19 or so. They are easy breeders. If you want a nice looking shell dwellers go for leleupi's they are nice looking and great color and dont need alot of space just remember to use a light substrate to keep there color and alot of shells.Good luck



I don't wanna breed the,, so if I get one leleupi, what would you recommend as a tank mate?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Neolamprologus Brevis are GREAT little shell dwellers.


----------



## Ugz (Nov 22, 2012)

I have some multis in a 10 g. Took them all of 4 weeks to breed and I know have about 30 fry swimming around. Their behavior is awesome. It is amazing watching them dig. They are little engineers and plan out their own aqua scape. So awesome to see. My only issue was I had 2 makes and 4 females and the one male became an alpha male and killed off the other and spawned with all the other females. Other than that Shellie's are amazing


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I have leleupi's in with my Daffodil's they never bothered the fry, but daffodil's guard them well, or any of the smaller Tanganyikan Cichlids like Julidochromis dickfeldi in that class


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

rift lake said:


> I have leleupi's in with my Daffodil's they never bothered the fry, but daffodil's guard them well, or any of the smaller Tanganyikan Cichlids like Julidochromis dickfeldi in that class


How many leleupi's and daffodils do you have?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

started as 3 leleupis and 2 daffodils now 3 leleupis and about 10-20 daffodils


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

rift lake said:


> started as 3 leleupis and 2 daffodils now 3 leleupis and about 10-20 daffodils


Sorry for having another question lol
But what size is your tank?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

its a 40 gal breeder, and you cant ask too many questions


----------

